# Hilfe !!!!!



## cobra (11. August 2001)

Hi,

weiss jemand wie ich ein bild so hinbekomme, dass es transparent zum hintergrund übergeht (so wie ein verlauf, wo es rechts und links transparent wird)???? ich kann mir absolut nicht vorstellen, wie ich das machen soll ;(( 

Liebe grüsse


----------



## Saesh (11. August 2001)

mach einfach einen verlauf von farbe zu transparenz... sind standartmässig bei der verlaufsauswahl dabei.


----------



## GoLLuM (12. August 2001)

*aber wenn*

er das macht, dann hat er doch noch nich ie transparenz zum hintergrund!

ich würd das mit ner maske machen. eine neue maske erstellen und dann auf der maske (<--GANZ WICHTIG)nen verlauf von weiß nach schwarz. alles was man auf der maske weiß zeichnet wird nämlich durchsichtig und alles was man schwarz zeichnet is zu 100% zu sehen. oder wars umgekehrt?

wenn du nich weißt, wie das mit den masken geht, dann schau dir das tutotrial bei http://www.gfx4all.de unter basics an.

aber so müsste das eigentlich ganz gut funktionieren. 

hoffe, ich hab geholfen!


----------



## disaster_02 (12. August 2001)

*@ gollum*

war genau umgekehrt. schwarz transparent und weiß 100& sichtbar.
 
Gruß,
Disaster_02:# :# :#


----------



## cobra (12. August 2001)

super!! vielen dank für eure antworten.

liebe grüsse
nicole


----------

